# Anyone know anything about beagle/lab mixes?



## AMH1983 (May 12, 2009)

Hello all,

My girlfriend and I are hoping to get a puppy this fall. I prefer medium-sized, shorter-haired breeds, while she prefers big, longer-haired breeds. Because we live in an apartment, though, we've both agreed that a big dog might not be practical, so we're looking at more medium-sized dogs. We recently met a woman walking her beagador (beagle/lab mix), and found the dog to be adorable and delightful. But we realize that one cannot get an accurate idea of a dog after 3 brief minutes, so we're trying to learn more about beagadors. 

Our background is this: We live in an urban area, and I work from 9 to 5. My girlfriend is a full-time graduate student, so she is often away from home all day and into the evening. So we need a dog that can handle being alone for most of the day. We want a dog that likes to be active, but that can manage with only an hour or so of vigorous exercise per day (it's unlikely we'll be able to spend long periods of time running or playing with the dog on weekdays). As I said, the dog should be okay living in an apartment. We also have lots of friends with dogs, so we want our dog to be sociable and to get along well with other dogs. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated! Thanks.

Best,
AMH1983


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

I don't know much about Beagles but with Labs...they are EXTREMELY high energy dogs. If you can't entertain them...they will entertain themselves...and I can almost guarantee that you won't like the results.  They can be highly destructive when bored. They need a lot of exercise; an hour or so doesn't cut it...they need more. An hour walk just takes the edge off. I have a Lab and he's nuts, I'm saying that with affection but its true. They really need a committed owner that has the time to give them the exercise that they need.

The thing with these designer dogs is that you never know what qualities are going to show up...is it going to take more after a Beagle or more after a Lab? Or just a mixture of both? You just never know. Also, instead purposely buying a Beagle/Lab mix from a "breeder", I'm sure there are plenty in shelters that need saving. You never said if you planned to buy or rescue so I'm just throwin' that out there. There has been plenty of debate on this forum about designer breeds and they normally don't end well.

Also something that applies to ALL dogs, no matter the breed, they require, especially as puppies, a lot of time and attention. A puppy is not going to be able to handle being by itself most of the day. They won't physically be able to hold their waste that long...someone will have to be there at some point throughout the day to let the dog out. Puppies generally need to go out around every 2 hours when small, especially during waking hours. That is not to say that busy people can't have dogs. I was a college student myself, worked AND had 2 young dogs...but I had to make sure that they got out to use the potty during the day...even if it meant coming home to do it myself. It is just something that has to be done and there are other options that you can employ, such as dog walker, daycare, etc...but dogs just take a lot of time and commitment to raise properly. So the first step to all of this, is deciding if you REALLY have the time for a dog at this point. If you think that you do, look into breeds that fit your various requirements. Just do a lot of research. Dogs are a lifetime commitment and it really does make sense and pays off in the end to be completely prepared for the responsibility. After all, this dog is going to be a member of your family for 12+ years, you want to make sure it is one that you can live with for that length of time.

Good luck and welcome to the forum!


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

As Mdawn said, it is impossible to tell with mixed breeds what temperment you are going to get. However, a beagle/lab mix IMO would not be the best dog for you. If it takes after the lab, it will be a very high energy dog and need a lot of exercise. If it takes after the beagle side, it could easily become bored when left alone for so long and become destructive (any breed will do this) and loud. I do not imagine a bored, baying beagle in an apartment being good for anyone. I would recommend an adult dog of whatever breed you decide on. Puppies will not tolerate being left home alone for such long periods of time. Good luck!


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Well, for starters, will you be looking for a "beagador" from a shelter? Anyone who breeds such dogs for hobby or business isn't practicing responsibly and is someone you should stay far, far, away from. No need for designer breeds with no accomplishments when tons of dogs like that are sitting in shelters.

A Retriever/Hound mix is going to need a lot of exercise... I know Labs who can go, go, go forever. At the same time, I know some laid-back labs too. As adolescents, they're ALL hyper.

If rescue is an option, I'd look for an adult dog that fits your needs. Rather than guess the temperament of a mixed breed, you will be able to more easily gage the exercise requirements of an adult dog.

You might want to look into sighthounds like Whippets and Greyhounds, as they generally do pretty well in apartments.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

As others have told you, when it comes to mixes, it's pretty much random what you're going to get. It's like playing Russian roulette with genetics. Really. Just go to http://images.google.com and enter "beagle lab mix". Pretty much all the dogs there look completely different from one another. Just as their appearance differs, so will their temperament, level of shedding, size and any other genetic trait.

If you are getting a mix of the two breeds, the best you can do is research both breeds. Just off the top of my head though, here are a few things that are common of both Beagles and Labs: they are HIGH-energy. Be prepared to go on two or three walks a day, coupled with training and games at home. They shed a lot, the Lab prolifically, the Beagle less so. Both breeds mature late. Labs are generally quite biddable; Beagles are notoriously stubborn. Both can get very destructive when bored, which happens when they are left alone for long periods of time. Both are VERY food-motivated and will eat till they burst, so it's important to watch their weight.

To be honest, I'm not sure if you have the right lifestyle for such a high-energy mix at this point. The possibility of a puppy is most definitely out... puppies need to be fed more times throughout the day, they need extensive socialisation and training, they need to be taken out every two or three hours and pretty much require almost constant supervision. Perhaps look into an older shelter dog that will be more content to sleep the day away while alone. I think an hour of jogging would be sufficient; it is more than enough for my 9 and 11 year-old Beagles.

Lastly, please avoid purchasing a mixed breed dog from a breeder. People who deliberately breed mixes contribute to the vast overpopulation crisis (trust me, Lab mixes and Beagle mixes are a dime a dozen in shelters) and are very irresponsible. By lining their pockets, you encourage them to continue worsening the problem.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

With a cross breed, you'll want to list all the good and bad temperament traits of each constituent breed. Now, assume you'll get a dog with all the worst qualities of both breeds. Can you live with what you've got?

Labs and Beagles are great pets...if you are prepared for their brand of fun. If you are not, hope that you'll at least look good with prematurely gray hair.


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

I happen to own a Beagle/Lab Mix  Her name is Johnnie she is a year old, one minute she'll plot down on couch next to you, and then next she wants to play & go for a run! She can be high energy and knowing Labs they're puppies forever no matter what age maybe up to age 5 etc Johnnie does shed though, she howls make noises like a Beagle

Anyways like other said you must do research visit your local shelter and spend time with the dog to be sure this is kind of dog you want?


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

Marsh Muppet said:


> With a cross breed, you'll want to list all the good and bad temperament traits of each constituent breed. Now, assume you'll get a dog with all the worst qualities of both breeds. Can you live with what you've got?
> 
> Labs and Beagles are great pets...if you are prepared for their brand of fun. If you are not, hope that you'll at least look good with prematurely gray hair.


I remember starting a thread a while back on the worst possible pet cross-breeds. I imagined a Lab-Border Collie, but now I'm trying to imagine the trainability and voice of a Beagle with the size, shedding, & frenetic energy of a Lab.

The ears would be cute, though.


----------



## RubyLove (May 4, 2009)

I was told that my pup is a beagle/lab mix. She is definitely beagle, and I can see the lab, but I can't say for certain that there is nothing else in her. She is very bouncy when she is awake, but being only 5 months she still gets tired quickly. As her stamina increases though... lol. She is not very food motivated, although I may have just not tried a treat that is exciting enough to entice her! She is a very curious and smart dog. She loves all people, and is excited about anything new. She has short, soft fur, that is a little wiry at the shoulders and the base of her tail.

We are in an apartment, but it is quite large and has a balcony and she is quite small (about 18 pounds). I'm not sure how much bigger she will get. She is quiet, only ever barks when she is _out_ of the crate, sat directly in front of me and wants my attention. The barks are not very loud, but quite high pitched. She currently gets a 30min-1hr walk in the evening (depending on temperature, we're in southern California) and as she gets older she will also get a walk in the morning while it is cooler, probably 20-30 mins. I am also home with her all day most days, but there have been occasions where she has been left for a period of time and she has had no problem. But it is not a regular occurrence for us. If we had to leave her everyday then she would definitely need the morning walk now. She sometimes pretends not to hear me, but is generally very eager to please, enjoying the praise more than any food motivator.

None of that was probably of any use to you. Every dog is different, even within a breed, so a cross can never be guaranteed. Within her litter there were several tricolors with beagle ears and two sandy colored with smaller ears. Ruby happened to be the only one unclaimed when I went. I was _very_ lucky, in that I got exactly the temperament of dog I wanted, in a very cute looking puppy, that is growing into a beautiful dog. But I would never say that all beagle/lab crosses will be like her... If they were then everyone would have one


----------



## aokisweet (Apr 17, 2009)

Going into another direction, I too had the same questions as you. I feel there are options for you both - determine IF your able to come home or she is during the day to take the dogs out or someone that can. If so work from there.

I agree Beagles and Labs - NOT a fit Labs are known for thier chewing abilities of couches, doors and other large things. Beagles are adorable as well but they will be loud as thats their trait - the howling etc. So when your not home - this is what they will do. 

I have two poms, I did a great deal of homework before I got them. Find a great dog, that fits your lifestyle. And a few thing's to keep in mind that I AM SO GLAD I HAVE DONE.

CRATE TRAIN - While your gone, off into another room for any length of time, during the night. NEVER make it a punishment to ge there. Play around the crate and always have water and something to chew to help their teeth and boredom. I DO NOT feed other than small treats in the crate.

TRAIN EVERYDAY - This helps during your absence during the day. 
WALKS - Are great -not always an option so have a place or yard big enough to play in the evenings and weekends. 

POTTIE PADS - My dogs are known to be smart but difficult to train, not at all - They are 6 months and have been trained for 3 months to go outside. (We were very consistent here - up every 30 minutes, followed them as they ventured the room)

Why I'm telling you this I'M NOT a pro like many on this forum are. They are very knowledgable and I am grateful for this forum, but if you have the need for the companianship as I did, you can find the dog that fits you both BUT you will need to make some changes to do it.

Good luck!


----------



## Dog Tracks (Jan 13, 2009)

A greyhound is the perfect apartment dog. A couple of 30-45 minute brisk walks per day. The rest of the time the greyhound will find the softest, cushiest place in your apartment and make it his bed. Most of them are perfectly content to sleep the day away while you're gone. Inside the apartment they are very sweet and affectionate. 

You'll want to keep a muzzle on them when they are outside or with other dogs because their instinct is to chase and bite any animal that runs. Not a good dog choice if you have rabbits  The other concern is that they are not good cold weather dogs if you like to spend a lot of time outdoors doing winter sports, etc. 

The best greyhounds are found in greyhound rescue organizations. They are usually retired racers. The people in these organizations really know the breed and they can match you up with the right individual dog for your situation.


----------



## AMH1983 (May 12, 2009)

Wow, thanks to all for the great advice! 

As to the shelter/breeder issue, my girlfriend and I are a bit split on this. I would prefer a shelter dog, both for ethical and financial reasons. But she grew up in a family that raised show dogs (Gordon setters), so she takes the training of a dog very seriously and would prefer to get a dog from a breeder so that she can train it from a puppy. She's worried that if we get a shelter dog we won't know what we're getting, and there could be emotional/social problems. Anyway, I don't mean to tip off a shelter/breeder debate; most of you seem to think that a shelter dog is best and I appreciate that input. We clearly have a lot to think about.

We are giving thoughts to lots of breeds, I just brought up the beagador because I love the look of it and it's my favorite so far. Aside from greyhounds, are there other breeds/mixes that anyone recommends?

Thanks again!


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

If you want a mix, go to a shelter. If you want a purebred, you can go to a reputable breeder or shelter. I still say an adult would be best for your situation. You can go to a shelter and meet a few dogs or talk to foster parents. Pick an individual dog that will be best for you based on the dog, not the breed. Good luck!


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

AMH1983 said:


> I would prefer a shelter dog, both for ethical and financial reasons. But she grew up in a family that raised show dogs (Gordon setters), so she takes the training of a dog very seriously and would prefer to get a dog from a breeder so that she can train it from a puppy. She's worried that if we get a shelter dog we won't know what we're getting, and there could be emotional/social problems.


You're both right. I prefer to get a purebred puppy from a quality breeder. That way I have a really good idea what I can expect from the dog at various milestones in his development. While I have enormous admiration for the folks who do it, there's no room in my life for rehabilitating the broken and defective units of the canine world. "You may fire at will, Gridley".

OTOH, shelter/rescue dogs are not always somebody else's behavior problems. With the rise in unemployment and foreclosures, there are many wonderful pets who are being left behind when families are forced to move. If you decide to adopt a dog, I'd suggest that you research the various shelters and rescue orgs the same way you would/should a breeder. If the GF grew up with lots of dogs she should be able to tell the difference between dogs with temperament problems and those who have just had their training neglected.


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

AMH1983 said:


> Wow, thanks to all for the great advice!
> 
> As to the shelter/breeder issue, my girlfriend and I are a bit split on this. I would prefer a shelter dog, both for ethical and financial reasons. But she grew up in a family that raised show dogs (Gordon setters), so she takes the training of a dog very seriously and would prefer to get a dog from a breeder so that she can train it from a puppy. She's worried that if we get a shelter dog we won't know what we're getting, and there could be emotional/social problems. Anyway, I don't mean to tip off a shelter/breeder debate; most of you seem to think that a shelter dog is best and I appreciate that input. We clearly have a lot to think about.
> 
> ...


Good input. You're so right when you're going to a shelter you have no idea of what breed or/and behavior issues you will be getting into. I got Johnnie at 12 wks of age she was pretty young! As though the older dogs or the mid age dogs are little different not only that you don't know the storyline base on their background etc etc

If you're looking into a purebred dog you won't get it at shelters which is pretty rare that many shelters has them but yet in pounds they have TONS of purebred dogs that many times people will get a dog they always dream of they never ever do the correct amount of research that goes along with finding that breed you're looking for. I'd look into the American Kennel Clubs not only that the reputable breeders that are so involved with their breeding program to make a better breed outlook they do testing for health/behaviors I urgent you to never look into petshops or/and newspapers! For an apt dog could be a small to medium size dog which beagle/lab would be a size of a mini lab they would fit anywhere. Johnnie is age 1 plus she weights about 42lbs. She does get tired quickly after a long walk, if you do not do any training or/and exercise she will become destructive gets into things that she shouldn't

Anyways stick around and talk to people who are fully knowledge about purebreds/shelters/mix-breed dogs/breeders


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

One more time, to be clear: I don't think anyone is advocating shelter dogs. What we are advocating is not buying a mixed breed mutt from an unethical breeder. If you want a mutt, go the rescue route. If you want a breed, get an actual breed from an actual breeder.

Shelter and rescue dogs are far from being _all _broken. I have found that it is relatively easy to spot the difference between a real problem and a lack of training.


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

AMH1983 said:


> We are giving thoughts to lots of breeds, I just brought up the beagador because I love the look of it and it's my favorite so far. Aside from greyhounds, are there other breeds/mixes that anyone recommends?
> 
> Thanks again!


If you want a mix, go to a shelter. If you want purebred go to a reputable breeder. You won't find mixes at a reputable breeder because it's not improving upon a breed. Beagadors are not actual breeds, they are designer dogs, which are ridiculous.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

FilleBelle said:


> One more time, to be clear: I don't think anyone is advocating shelter dogs. What we are advocating is not buying a mixed breed mutt from an unethical breeder. If you want a mutt, go the rescue route. If you want a breed, get an actual breed from an actual breeder.


Exactly. No one is saying that you HAVE to get a shelter dog... just that if you're going to get a mixed breed dog, DON'T get it from a breeder. Breeders who breed mixed breed dogs are in it purely for the money; as a result, they rarely perform health tests or temperament evaluations on their breeding stock, and you're left with pretty much the same, unlabeled mixed bag of genes that your girlfriend is wary of in shelter dogs.

If you decide on a purebred dog, you can also go to a shelter or a breed-specific rescue; or, there are many members on this forum who will be able to help you locate reputable breeders of your chosen breed in your area.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

FilleBelle said:


> One more time, to be clear: I don't think anyone is advocating shelter dogs. What we are advocating is not buying a mixed breed mutt from an unethical breeder. If you want a mutt, go the rescue route. If you want a breed, get an actual breed from an actual breeder.
> 
> Shelter and rescue dogs are far from being _all _broken. I have found that it is relatively easy to spot the difference between a real problem and a lack of training.


Good post and very true. Honestly, a person who's irresponsible enough to breed and sell "Beagadors" is probably going to wind up with pups who have medical problems and possibly social problems worse than you'd ever find in a shelter dog. With Labs' hips as bad as they are, I wouldn't play around with this hybrid fad. Too many crooks out there trying to make a quick buck.


----------



## KaseyT (May 7, 2008)

rosemaryninja said:


> Exactly. No one is saying that you HAVE to get a shelter dog... just that if you're going to get a mixed breed dog, DON'T get it from a breeder. Breeders who breed mixed breed dogs are in it purely for the money; as a result, they rarely perform health tests or temperament evaluations on their breeding stock, and you're left with pretty much the same, unlabeled mixed bag of genes that your girlfriend is wary of in shelter dogs.
> 
> If you decide on a purebred dog, you can also go to a shelter or a breed-specific rescue; or, there are many members on this forum who will be able to help you locate reputable breeders of your chosen breed in your area.


Believe me, no breeder is going to intentually breed beagle/lab mixes for the money.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

KaseyT said:


> Believe me, no breeder is going to intentually breed beagle/lab mixes for the money.


Good point...


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

AMH1983 said:


> Wow, thanks to all for the great advice!
> 
> As to the shelter/breeder issue, my girlfriend and I are a bit split on this. I would prefer a shelter dog, both for ethical and financial reasons. But she grew up in a family that raised show dogs (Gordon setters), so she takes the training of a dog very seriously and would prefer to get a dog from a breeder so that she can train it from a puppy. She's worried that if we get a shelter dog we won't know what we're getting, and there could be emotional/social problems. Anyway, I don't mean to tip off a shelter/breeder debate; most of you seem to think that a shelter dog is best and I appreciate that input. We clearly have a lot to think about.
> 
> ...



A Beagle/Labrador is not a breed. It's a mix breed, and can be found in shelters all across the United States. Purchasing a dog from a reputable breeder will not guarantee health and temperament, as the majority of pedigreed dogs have inherant health and/or temperment problems in many of their lines. Golden Retrievers, for example, have aggression in numerous lines. If you go the purebred route, you would need to research reputable breeders, breeders that health and temperament test their dogs, something that "hybrid breeders" do not do. There is no guarantee even then.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

KaseyT said:


> Believe me, no breeder is going to intentually breed beagle/lab mixes for the money.


Would you like to bet on that?

http://dakotawinds.homestead.com/
http://www.louisianalabbes.com/

I can keep going


----------



## KaseyT (May 7, 2008)

pugmom said:


> Would you like to bet on that?
> 
> http://dakotawinds.homestead.com/
> http://www.louisianalabbes.com/
> ...


Simply because someone, somewhere, in a population of 330,000,000 is doing something doesn't mean it is commercially viable.

Someone, somewhere, is offering a service to freeze dry your deceased pet:
http://www.pet-animalpreservation.com/?gclid=CJaMyuauuZoCFQFHFQod5BapdA

or selling lollipops with a worm in them:
http://www.candyfavorites.com/Apple-Lollipop-with-Worm-pr-508.html

Searching for even the most obscure of the commercially viable designer dogs, such as Saint Berdoodles and Aussiepoos, returns hundreds of hits.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

KaseyT said:


> Simply because someone, somewhere, in a population of 330,000,000 is doing something doesn't mean it is commercially viable.
> 
> Someone, somewhere, is offering a service to freeze dry your deceased pet:
> http://www.pet-animalpreservation.com/?gclid=CJaMyuauuZoCFQFHFQod5BapdA
> ...



That is my point exactly.....Somewhere someone is always going to be trying to make money off of what ever they can....so saying that there are not breeders out there tying to make money off of Lab/beagle mixes is incorrect...no one said anything about it being the next "hot breed"....so not sure what you are disputing ?


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

pugmom said:


> Would you like to bet on that?
> 
> http://dakotawinds.homestead.com/
> http://www.louisianalabbes.com/
> ...


 oh boy .. Johnnie's case the parents were both strays


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

KaseyT said:


> Believe me, no breeder is going to intentually breed beagle/lab mixes for the money.


Why do you think people won't intentionaly breed beagle/lab mixes for the money? I'm perlexed by this. Are they somehow different than the hundreds of other breeds/mixes being bred for money.


----------



## Trixie (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh, I love that Dakota Winds breeder website. It cracks me up to no end that someone is basically selling dogs that I could find anywhere on any given day at any shelter -- puppies even! -- and calling them some lame new breed.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

animalcraker said:


> Why do you think people won't intentionaly breed beagle/lab mixes for the money? I'm perlexed by this. Are they somehow different than the hundreds of other breeds/mixes being bred for money.


I love Labs and I _adore_ Beagles but even I would never purchase a Beagle/Lab mix. I might take it in if it were a stray on my street and I was in a good mood... but I would never pay for that training experience to befall me


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

We're pretty certain Smalls is a beagle/lab mix. Sure, there are probably some other breeds in there, but she displays their traits the most, and man, she looks like one. 

I can't say the same for any dog, but the honest truth is she was a HORRIBLE puppy. Extremely stubborn, extremely smart, and extremely frustrating. She ate any thing she saw. It took us forever to teach her to not jump on people, or not to mouth. She mouthed for a long time and it wasn't exactly soft. She's almost 3 now, and we've almost got her walking well on a leash and not being so reactive. In the passed, if she saw another dog/person, she would let out that horrid hound scream and throw herself in that direction. Her nose controls her completely. 

Very rewarding now that she is older. She can learn any thing, and usually by the second or third try. She's got a wonderfully happy face and I've never met anyone who doesn't like her. Though, as the mixed breed crap shoot goes, she's not exactly small. She's 15 inches at the shoulders, so she's short, but she is long and weighs about 55 lbs.

Edit: Smalls is, without question, a Beagle X Lab. This dog is her CLONE


----------



## stephanihartigan (Mar 21, 2010)

I own a beagador....and it is a mellow dog, she is only seven months and is already trained to walk without a leash, sit down, shake, roll over, sit pretty, and play dead. the only real problem with her is that she is a very clingy dog. but i suppose that just means she is very loyal. =] but i have a black beagador...with brown on her feet. I highly recomend them. they learn quickly. she did one time chew things up when we left her home, but she was punished and it never happend again. it really only takes one time for these dogs to learn. very VERY easy to train and GREAT around people even kids and babies.


----------



## Sadiemom (Apr 26, 2011)

I have a beagle lab mix. She is 8 months old and I love her. She stays at home alone while I work from about 8-4:30. She does okay but if she is not left with sufficient toys and if I do not manage very carefully what I leave around, she will chew. She behaves exponentially better when she has daily exercise. I take her out in the morning for about 2 miles and in the evening for about 2 miles. If it is rainy or too cold and we can't go, she is hyper.

On the plus side, she is very smart. She has slept through the night since she was brought home at 2 months. She sleeps in a crate. She has a regular bedtime, where I put her in the crate and tell her it's "night time" and she will go to sleep. It is amazing. She still has accidents during the day, but on pads. I just haven't been home enough to train her. Only urine though, not feces. 

She loves people and other dogs, but I really have to stay on her not to jump. She gets so excited and wants to kiss everyone. She did fine at Easter with 25 people. She calmed right down and didn't beg for food. 

All in all a really cute dog, with more training she will be very well behaved. 





AMH1983 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> My girlfriend and I are hoping to get a puppy this fall. I prefer medium-sized, shorter-haired breeds, while she prefers big, longer-haired breeds. Because we live in an apartment, though, we've both agreed that a big dog might not be practical, so we're looking at more medium-sized dogs. We recently met a woman walking her beagador (beagle/lab mix), and found the dog to be adorable and delightful. But we realize that one cannot get an accurate idea of a dog after 3 brief minutes, so we're trying to learn more about beagadors.
> 
> ...


Oh my word...you are describing my puppy perfectly. She is an 8 month old beagle lab. She walks pretty well on a leash but I have been walking her since 2 months old. She get REALLY distracted by other people. No barking but whimpering and wanting them to stop and play. I have to work with her everyday. She is getting better. She will even stop and sit at the curbs with coaching now. 

It's the jumping that I am having a hard time with. She gets so excited and jumps on every one. We have been using the word "OFF" and hand signal and it seems like it is getting better, but not if I don't monitor her. 

She also does the mouthing. Yesterday I put bitter apple on my hands and she really was horrified. 

Any suggestions you have would be great. I think she is going to be a wonderful dog. She has sooo many great qualities but the jumping and mouthing is her to a tee.



ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> We're pretty certain Smalls is a beagle/lab mix. Sure, there are probably some other breeds in there, but she displays their traits the most, and man, she looks like one.
> 
> I can't say the same for any dog, but the honest truth is she was a HORRIBLE puppy. Extremely stubborn, extremely smart, and extremely frustrating. She ate any thing she saw. It took us forever to teach her to not jump on people, or not to mouth. She mouthed for a long time and it wasn't exactly soft. She's almost 3 now, and we've almost got her walking well on a leash and not being so reactive. In the passed, if she saw another dog/person, she would let out that horrid hound scream and throw herself in that direction. Her nose controls her completely.
> 
> ...


----------



## Polywoggy (Mar 7, 2011)

I've been browsing dogs available for adoption in my area, and a lot of them are mixes that are unsuitable to what I can provide for a future dog. I will most likely be back to apartment living, and have back problems so under 50lbs would be good, and I like a good walk daily to keep my back strong, but too much exercise does me in too. I am seeing a lot of GSD, Collie, Husky and Lab mixes.
I have seen a few Lab x Beagles and it's so tempting because I'm used to a Retriever and like a friendly dog, yet I have heard that they are even higher energy than a Golden when young. I had Willow in an apartment as a young puppy, and then again in her senior years. I can't imagine how I would have managed her from ages 1-5 in an apartment. She was never bad, just so energetic. Beagles are cute and a nice size for me, but I was thinking about that beautiful singing voice in an apartment, and perhaps they would always want to pull on a leash because their nose leads the way... bad for my back.
This thread has confirmed my concerns... I am sure they make great dogs in the right situation, but an apartment would be difficult unless you are a dedicated runner or something.


----------



## Sadiemom (Apr 26, 2011)

I didn't mean to scare you off beagle labs. My puppy is very affectionate and friendly. She is just what you need at the end of the day. She is walking very well on a leash and she doesn't really bark/beagle howl. She will bark if people are walking around outside but once she knows I'm okay with it, she stops. She does not have the beagle howl/singing. 

I do live in a condo and I am not a runner. I do like to walk her once in the morning before work and once after work, but trust me there is no running going on. 

The problem is that I just got lucky that she didn't get the beagle bark and while she is a major sniffer and sometimes stops while we walk, she is not lead uncontrollably by her nose. I don't know how you would know how much of each breeds trait they are going to get. 

I'm totally loving her. Like I said, she is very smart, very affectionate and seems to be doing okay with the two a day walks. On the weekends, we go out to my parents and run around in a field. To be honest, she does behave a lot better the more exercise she gets. 

I hope that helps.




Polywoggy said:


> I've been browsing dogs available for adoption in my area, and a lot of them are mixes that are unsuitable to what I can provide for a future dog. I will most likely be back to apartment living, and have back problems so under 50lbs would be good, and I like a good walk daily to keep my back strong, but too much exercise does me in too. I am seeing a lot of GSD, Collie, Husky and Lab mixes.
> I have seen a few Lab x Beagles and it's so tempting because I'm used to a Retriever and like a friendly dog, yet I have heard that they are even higher energy than a Golden when young. I had Willow in an apartment as a young puppy, and then again in her senior years. I can't imagine how I would have managed her from ages 1-5 in an apartment. She was never bad, just so energetic. Beagles are cute and a nice size for me, but I was thinking about that beautiful singing voice in an apartment, and perhaps they would always want to pull on a leash because their nose leads the way... bad for my back.
> This thread has confirmed my concerns... I am sure they make great dogs in the right situation, but an apartment would be difficult unless you are a dedicated runner or something.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Polywoggy said:


> I've been browsing dogs available for adoption in my area, and a lot of them are mixes that are unsuitable to what I can provide for a future dog. I will most likely be back to apartment living, and have back problems so under 50lbs would be good, and I like a good walk daily to keep my back strong, but too much exercise does me in too. I am seeing a lot of GSD, Collie, Husky and Lab mixes.
> I have seen a few Lab x Beagles and it's so tempting because I'm used to a Retriever and like a friendly dog, yet I have heard that they are even higher energy than a Golden when young. I had Willow in an apartment as a young puppy, and then again in her senior years. I can't imagine how I would have managed her from ages 1-5 in an apartment. She was never bad, just so energetic. Beagles are cute and a nice size for me, but I was thinking about that beautiful singing voice in an apartment, and perhaps they would always want to pull on a leash because their nose leads the way... bad for my back.
> This thread has confirmed my concerns... I am sure they make great dogs in the right situation, but an apartment would be difficult unless you are a dedicated runner or something.


Meet some dogs and think it over. Smalls would be the perfect dog for you at the age she is now, and I've lived with her in apartments through out her life. She DOES have a hound dog bay, but rarely will you hear it from her. She in fact never barks at.. any thing. She is also extremely low energy. She loafs around the block and if I never walked her again she'd never care and running does not happen with her. She likes laying in the sun and chilling, and she is young only 4.

Just another side of the mix crap shoot.


----------



## Daltenl (Nov 20, 2011)

I actually own a beagle/lab mix, I do live in an apartment & I have school till 3 & my mother works till 5 or 6 each night. They sorta shed a lot. But my pup is 4 or 5 and she has tons of energy and I can only take her out once every few hours & I play ball with her for a good 20 minutes each time & she's set for a while. eace:


----------



## WheatenDaneMom (Nov 4, 2011)

The fact that they call their pups beagadors bothers me... but I won't discuss that here.

Both breeds are very high energy dogs. Our beagles run rabbits - it's in their blood... and if they get onto a scent there's no stopping them... cars, doesn't matter... I've owned 8 beagles... two died from car accidents, two were stolen while hunting... and within that two were attacked by porcupines while hunting and one almost died (we couldn't find him for days, he was 10 miles from home and his mouth was sealed shut with needles). Labs are very similar -- except they are easier to house train, are more high energy but it's focused and can listen to commands better, more social. 

So taking these two particular breeds... mixing them and saying "this is a perfect city/apartment" dog... maybe if the dog is a senior... but a puppy? No way. Trust me there are TONS of low maintenance dogs that love city life... strangely enough my Great Dane would be a better fit.

Have you guys ever taken one of those online quizzes of "right breed for me"... they're not entirely accurate but may give you a good idea of what you're looking for.


----------



## WheatenDaneMom (Nov 4, 2011)

stephanihartigan said:


> I own a beagador....and it is a mellow dog, she is only seven months and is already trained to walk without a leash, sit down, shake, roll over, sit pretty, and play dead. the only real problem with her is that she is a very clingy dog. but i suppose that just means she is very loyal. =] but i have a black beagador...with brown on her feet. I highly recomend them. they learn quickly. she did one time chew things up when we left her home, but she was punished and it never happend again. it really only takes one time for these dogs to learn. very VERY easy to train and GREAT around people even kids and babies.


Why do you say this? Because your dog was great? Having so many beagles and then retrievers... our retrievers were a cinch to train, the beagles were HORRIBLE... so what if their chosen puppy has more of the beagle side? You cannot recommend an entire mixed breed to someone just because you had one good experience - I am glad you did... but that's slightly naive.


----------



## Sybille (Oct 5, 2011)

AMH1983 said:


> *she takes the training of a dog very seriously and would prefer to get a dog from a breeder so that she can train it from a puppy.*


Whilst I can fully understand this attitude, nor you nor she seem to have the time to do this properly at the moment! What about a compromise, getting a young dog, but not exactly a puppy. We got Sam from the shelter when he was 8 months old and practically house trained and whilst he has some minor issues, he is still young enough to be trained 'our way' and doesn't bring too many behavior issues ...


----------



## RG2EZ (Jan 14, 2012)

im actually about to get a Lab/beagle/Dalmatian mix ive nvr seen what this kinda dog would look like. a friend of mines lab/Dalmatian just had puppies and they are trying to give them away so me and my wife are going to take one. is there anything anyone can tell me about the 3 breed mix, like pictures, size, temperament, and how well they will get along with another hyper aggressive type dog like my yorkie. any info will be great to help us try n be as prepared as possible


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I believe that any Lab mix has a good probability of have the difficulty of a Lab puppy, and a possibility of the Lab adult mellowness. I'd seldom recommend a Lab pup to people new to dog owners, there are experienced owners who won't get a Lab pup - furry piranha, exuberant, fluffy goat. 

On the other hand, a number of us on the Forum have LabxGSD (purebred, of course  ) and I think that we agree that the adults are very intelligent and sweet. 

I'd guess that a beaglexLab might be very nose driven... with a bionic nose able to sniff out a cookie at 100 yards. 

Add Dalmatian and I think you'd have a nice dog that requires lots of exercise.

In any case, with lots of socialization Labs tend to be lovers, not fighters... when a killer 6 Lb Yorkie tries to attack my 60 Lb LabxGSD, he will try to stay out of the way... especially trying not to step on the smaller dog... However, rats, rabbits, and squirrels are a different matter. BTW, a Beagle may wait as long as 3 years before learning to howl... then it may take 12 - 15 years before he stops


----------



## LenaCara (May 11, 2011)

I didn’t read all the comments but just want to add my opinion. Do some research on the different dog breeds out there then go visit you local pet stores during adoption events. This is how I got both of my dogs but I didn’t adopt the first dogs I saw either. The first time we fell in love with a puppy and we raised her from 8 weeks on. The second time we walked into a PetSmart and found the perfect dog when we weren’t seriously looking. The benefit to an adoption even over a shelter is that it gives you a chance to find out how the dog interacts in a home setting instead of just guessing. With the puppy, I liked knowing that she had been well taken care of from birth so I didn’t worry about anxiety issues. With Rory I got to ask very specific questions about his temperament and training. The foster parents at these events are always very upfront with any possible issues because they never want to give a dog to a family that isn’t fully prepared. Plus I feel like it’s still a rescue because when I got his paperwork, I could tell he had spent the last month in a shelter and had only been in a foster home for a month.

So my suggestion is just go look. Maybe you’ll find an amazing dog or maybe you won’t and will decide to go the purebred puppy route. Both are wonderful ways to get amazing dogs.


----------



## RG2EZ (Jan 14, 2012)

hanksimon said:


> I believe that any Lab mix has a good probability of have the difficulty of a Lab puppy, and a possibility of the Lab adult mellowness. I'd seldom recommend a Lab pup to people new to dog owners, there are experienced owners who won't get a Lab pup - furry piranha, exuberant, fluffy goat.
> 
> On the other hand, a number of us on the Forum have LabxGSD (purebred, of course  ) and I think that we agree that the adults are very intelligent and sweet.
> 
> ...


thanx for the response its good to know that even if my lil yorkie is a pain in his butt he wont be aggressive to her. and yea i kno he will require a lot of exercise which is fine im in the military and i run at least 3 miles every morning. so i look forward to running with my new dog once hes old enough. again thanx


----------



## Cyddogg (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi there! I am sure most of these responses are from certified vets, dog lovers, etc. HOWEVER I have not seen too many responses of one that HAS a Beagador  My husband and I rescued our beagdore in May of 2010 near Camp Lejeune in North Carolina. He is literally..the best dog EVER! Of course as a puppy, you will have to work with him/her but now that he is 2 1/2 years old, he is an amazing well behaved dog. He does bark but its very short lived. He has energy but what dog doesn't?! Luckily (r how we trained) he was not a chewer which is surprising. We always had toys and rawhides for him to play with. He spent the first year or so being crated but now roams our place with pleasure. We are actually moving into an apartment next month on the third floor, but our only concerns with him would be that he is going to bark anytime someone knocks at our door. Other than that (and the fact it might be a lil pain in the ass to take him outside multiple times during the day - in the cold - we are moving to Pittsburgh) this little 30lbs guy should be very comfortable! Plus it is temporary! AND there are parks every where. Not only will it be good for your pup to get walks and exercise, but for you and your wife too!! Then when our lil guy is nice and tired ALL HE DOES IS SNUGGLE AND SLEEP!!! It is amazing. Maybe we got lucky, but I like to think all beagadors are great  Well I hope some of this helped. I believe a BEAGADOR would be a perfect friend for you 2 and a great apartment dog. Ours is only 30 lbs full grown! Good Luck!

Cydnee


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

MoonStr80 said:


> If you're looking into a purebred dog you won't get it at shelters which is pretty rare that many shelters has them but yet in pounds they have TONS of purebred dogs that many times people will get a dog they always dream of they never ever do the correct amount of research that goes along with finding that breed you're looking for.


 since when is this true? ive done shelter work, ive seen TONS of purebreds in shelters.... please dont think you wont find a purebred in a shelter, chances are theres a few there right this moment near you.



Cyddogg said:


> Hi there! I am sure most of these responses are from certified vets, dog lovers, etc. HOWEVER I have not seen too many responses of one that HAS a Beagador


then you didnt read ANY of this thread.....


----------



## Cyddogg (Jun 13, 2012)

dang great dane mom - this is not a competition. lol, just some friendly advice!


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

Cyddogg said:


> dang great dane mom - this is not a competition. lol, just some friendly advice!


what are you talking about? competition? im stating that you must not have read the thread because there were quite a few lab/beagle mix owners...


----------



## jec1521 (Jun 6, 2012)

I think that my newly adopted puppy is a beagle lab mix... That's what I've been telling people it is anyway. He is great. Very easy to train. And very mellow. What do you think?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

animalcraker said:


> Why do you think people won't intentionaly breed beagle/lab mixes for the money? I'm perlexed by this. Are they somehow different than the hundreds of other breeds/mixes being bred for money.


I can't speak for the person who originally posted the remark, but in many areas both of these dogs are extremely, extremely common. That removes one set of people interested in 'designer' dogs. They're also not small (another group), not fluffy (another), and are loud, energetic, destructive (most people), and on top of all the people removed from that, you can remove the working set. A scent trailer and a retriever are about as compatible in a working breed as a herder and a LGD. They're just not particularly desirable dogs, for most dog owners. 

That makes them fairly unmarketable.


----------



## steffer44 (Sep 17, 2012)

GreatDaneMom said:


> what are you talking about? competition? im stating that you must not have read the thread because there were quite a few lab/beagle mix owners...


I read all of the thread and I did not see many beagador owners either. Actually I think there were only 2, possibly 3 if you include the woman who was not sure what her mix was. I too have a beagle/lab mix. He is 6 years old and also the best dog that I've ever owned; that includes two prior beagles and an English blockhead lab. These wonderful mutts are well-behaved, loving, loyal, playful, and easily trainable(in my experience) companions. Our yellow lab was 5 yrs old when we introduced him to our new mutt addition, Gino. They were inseparable until our lab Stoli passed away. I must say, although Stoli was also a very friendly, loving dog he had major issues with chewing everything and anything; this actually led to his demise. Gino, even with being the baby actually never had any issues chewing on anything. He was very easy to potty train, do tricks, and easily socialized with people. I would say his only challenge is leash walking; since both of the breeds in him are sniffers he will get on a trail of another animal and want to follow it. Other than that, I can say with certainty that this dog has been a delight to us. Nothing against purebred dogs, I have had seven of my own purebreds; but Gino is my first mutt and the best one yet all around.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

steffer44 said:


> I read all of the thread and I did not see many beagador owners either. Actually I think there were only 2, possibly 3 if you include the woman who was not sure what her mix was. I too have a beagle/lab mix. He is 6 years old and also the best dog that I've ever owned; that includes two prior beagles and an English blockhead lab. These wonderful mutts are well-behaved, loving, loyal, playful, and easily trainable(in my experience) companions. Our yellow lab was 5 yrs old when we introduced him to our new mutt addition, Gino. They were inseparable until our lab Stoli passed away. I must say, although Stoli was also a very friendly, loving dog he had major issues with chewing everything and anything; this actually led to his demise. Gino, even with being the baby actually never had any issues chewing on anything. He was very easy to potty train, do tricks, and easily socialized with people. I would say his only challenge is leash walking; since both of the breeds in him are sniffers he will get on a trail of another animal and want to follow it. Other than that, I can say with certainty that this dog has been a delight to us. Nothing against purebred dogs, I have had seven of my own purebreds; but Gino is my first mutt and the best one yet all around.


There were 7.. and this thread was from 2009. I don't think the general feel of the thread was anti-mutt.. and that's hardly a sentiment I see around here. My likely Lab/Beagle mix was a great shelter find.


----------



## steffer44 (Sep 17, 2012)

I believe I was replying to a rude post from someone from June '12 if not mistaken. yes there were probably 7 beagador owners if you include re-posts by the same owners, but no there were at most 3. I did not say that the thread was anti-mutt. I was stating that they are really great dogs if anyone is debating whether a purebred is a better bet than a mutt, and I was giving my opinion that two hyper, difficult training breeds do not necessarily create a difficult dog as a few had assumed here. Thank you for your input though.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi. I'm the person who said that breeding them for money was less likely than some other stupid designer mixes that are bred to make a profit. I did not say the DOGS THEMSELVES were bad. Deliberately breeding any mix is bad. Doing so for the purpose of profit, which was the topic of discussion, capitalizes on what the public wants. What the public wants from a designer dog is usually small and/or fluffy, and occasionally designed for a particular work function. 

I OWN a mutt that I love dearly. That doesn't mean I think people should be breeding her for money! Mixes don't have reliable traits. My dog is awesome. Another dog of the same mix might be an entirely different size, look, temperament. That's - part of the charm. She IS a one of a kind expression of the genetics of her parents. (Also, the day I call her a 'cheagle' instead of a mutt, I hope someone puts a bullet in my head, because I've gone off the deep end and/or drank the kool-aid.)


----------



## steffer44 (Sep 17, 2012)

didn't think your post was rude. I think that Great Dane Mom's post was rude- her post was written to a happy lady who was proud of her lab/beagle mix and just wanted to talk up the traits of the mix. I also was speaking of another post that assumed that because beagles are stubborn and difficult to train and labs are extremely hyper that they wouldn't want to imagine a mix such as this. I just frown upon miserable people who just want to be rude to jolly people because they arent; and I also don't appreciate people who talk as though they know all, even if they do not have first-hand experience with something(such as a certain breed or mix). I do however agree with your posts that people should not be breeding mixes for money. I think mixes are a wonderful choice for a pet if you would prefer saving a dog or adoption ( :


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

steffer44 said:


> I believe I was replying to a rude post from someone from June '12 if not mistaken. yes there were probably 7 beagador owners if you include re-posts by the same owners, but no there were at most 3. I did not say that the thread was anti-mutt. I was stating that they are really great dogs if anyone is debating whether a purebred is a better bet than a mutt, and I was giving my opinion that two hyper, difficult training breeds do not necessarily create a difficult dog as a few had assumed here. Thank you for your input though.


Oh.. I guess we count to 7 differently.



MoonStr80 said:


> I happen to own a Beagle/Lab Mix





RubyLove said:


> I was told that my pup is a beagle/lab mix.





ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> We're pretty certain Smalls is a beagle/lab mix.
> Edit: Smalls is, without question, a Beagle X Lab. This dog is her CLONE





stephanihartigan said:


> I own a beagador....)





Sadiemom said:


> I have a beagle lab mix.





Daltenl said:


> I actually own a beagle/lab mix





Cyddogg said:


> My husband and I rescued our beagdore


Sorry, had to.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Good grief. People dig up these 3-year-old threads and wanna rehash them all over again.


----------

